# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bruine sperma

## harmpi

Steeds opnieuw bruinachtige sperma,onlangs nog bij de mannenkliniek geweest en daar was alles goed volgens de dokter daar, alleen gebruik ik nu Avodart voor de prostaat.Maar ik maak mij toch ongerust over de vieze donker bruine kleur die het sperma vertoont.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Harmpi,

Jouw probleem komt me helaas niet bekend voor. Maar als je zelf echt denkt dat het niet goed zit zou ik even langs de huisarts gaan (of eventueel een doorverwijzing vragen naar een specialist). 

Het is overigens wel bekend dat sperma bruin kan kleuren bij prostaatinfecties, aangezien jij al medicijnen voor je prostaat gebruikt neem ik aan dat je hier ook iets aan hebt. De bruine kleur kan dus daarvandaan komen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

